# Hannover: regelmäßiges MTB- und Rennrad-Training



## Quen (15. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Der RC Gehrden e.V. trifft sich jede Woche zum MTB- und Rennrad-Training.

Die MTB-Gruppe fährt zum Deister, die RR-Gruppe meistens über den Nienstedter Pass weiter ins Umland...

Unsere Termine:
Dienstags, 16.30 Uhr, Rennrad
Mittwochs, 18.00 Uhr, Mountainbike (Cross Country)
Donnerstag, 18.00 Uhr, Rennrad
Freitags, 16.30 Uhr, Freeride (also mehr bergab )

Kleiner Hinweis... auch wenn z.B. "Cross Country" oder "Freeriden" auf dem Programm steht, sind auch Biker ohne entsprechendes Rad oder Konditionen/Fahrkönnen willkommen!

Treffpunkt: beim VW-Autohaus Hase direkt in Gehrden beim Steintor - gar nicht zu verfehlen...

Mehr Infos gibt es unter www.rc-gehrden.de oder schickt mir einfach eine eMail.

Ride On!


----------

